# good places to park/sleep in nola?



## technotrash

hey guys, i'm stopping into new orleans for halloween, wondering if anyone has good suggestions for a spot to park my car to sleep in? i know there's always walmart but...yeah....


----------



## Fishkiss

I've slept in cars right on the street with 3-4 deep...even in a truck bed...never been messed with...usually they will wake you up if they don't want you sleepin somewhere..as long as its nitime...my experience is they pass most tickets out during the day...


----------



## Raging Bird

abandoned house/garage in city park right next to rr tracks


----------



## soapybum

The READ squat is alright. Just ask around to find it.


----------



## Eager

http://www.cheddaryeti.com/2012/02/25/guerrilla-rving-sleeping-on-the-streets-of-new-orleans/

^These people are yuppies, but still some good tipz.


----------



## wildboy860

if you park along the wall right next to the river walk, thats where all the rubber tramps park. they'll be busses and rvs and vans. you'll see... half the people i met slept there. its straight.


----------



## dprogram

Glad I ran across this post.


----------



## Cristian

my spot too cool for you. lol. no. its just kinda hard to explain where it is.


----------



## L.C.

Really, you can't find a spot in NOLA? Thats the saddest thing I've heard in a long time.


----------



## valiumcake

South of Elysian Fields towards the industrial area/river. There's plenty of place that you can park for days and not be bothered.


----------



## Popsicle

Fishing pier parking lots . 
Other than that don't park in front of a trap house


----------

